# Cat in distress



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 June 2014)

OK, so my new country boots have arrived, and OMO 11 yo cat, is fine with boots, but has had some sort of fit, seems the box upset him, he has salivated and come to me for attention, I put the box outside, he is wandering about making yowling noises, when not doing this he seems normal, but sort of restless., sometimes rolling on his back not in a pain related way.
Its almost a fit, its abnormal behaviour, but at the moment he seems fine, is rolling about on the carpet, which is not exceptional, looking at me as though I should do something, I will stay with him for half an hour, but was planning on going out.
He keep looking at me, is it something to do with the smell of the new leather [I am wearing the boots now].


----------



## twiggy2 (12 June 2014)

he has not eaten the silca has he?


----------



## pines of rome (12 June 2014)

Might be worth a visit to the vet and get his blood pressure checked, one of mine did this out of the blue, but recovered in about five minutes!
The next time it happened he went blind, I took him to the vet and his BP was very high, he is now on medication to control it! 
I wish I had taken him the first time and he might not have lost his sight!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 June 2014)

OMG, he is fine now having eaten nearly a whole pouch of cat feed, will phone vet tx


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 June 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			he has not eaten the silca has he?
		
Click to expand...

no, he only eats cat food, ty


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 June 2014)

Phones vet, I will take him in to regular surgery for a check up , tx, he is asleep now [default]


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 June 2014)

All back to normal, a bit of a hit on the pocket, hairball food for his sister plus worm and flea stuff and health check, but I thinks its about 5 years since his last visit.
Vet thinks its possible he tweaked a muscle, certainly that fits with his attention seeking behaviours.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 June 2014)

good news


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 June 2014)

not so good, he is unsound........... had a look and he has one very painful pad, looks like local infection, tried to poultice it, ........... managed to get some tar or dirt off paw, but he will only let me soak it for a few seconds, its not too bad, he can jump in and out of the windows, but is holding it up.
Looks like another visit to vet to get it lanced ............ may have a foreign object inside., no sign of a cut pad.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 June 2014)

OK, yet another £25.00, vet misses the problem with pad [when I say he has "sore paw" I mean the bit below wrist . ... so she starts examining his leg [off fore],  ......... err no, ............. turns out its a haematoma ,  and in four days it re absorbs, he had painkiller in his grub but made no difference, nature took over and he is fine now.


----------



## SusieT (25 June 2014)

If he's not visited the vet in 5 years, how has he got his annual vaccinations?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 June 2014)

SusieT said:



			If he's not visited the vet in 5 years, how has he got his annual vaccinations?
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's the thing, I stopped his vaccinations, my sis in law who is cat expert told me he will develop immunity when older, I hope she is right.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 June 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			OK, so my new country boots have arrived, and OMO 11 yo cat, is fine with boots, but has had some sort of fit, seems the box upset him, he has salivated and come to me for attention, I put the box outside, he is wandering about making yowling noises, when not doing this he seems normal, but sort of restless., sometimes rolling on his back not in a pain related way.
Its almost a fit, its abnormal behaviour, but at the moment he seems fine, is rolling about on the carpet, which is not exceptional, looking at me as though I should do something, I will stay with him for half an hour, but was planning on going out.
He keep looking at me, is it something to do with the smell of the new leather [I am wearing the boots now].
		
Click to expand...

Go to the vet ASAP, it might be nothing to do with the boots/box, and maybe he has eaten or been stung by something.

 I would not be hanging about  as it may also be so kind of epilepsy attack brought on by a poison etc


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 June 2014)

No , he is fine, I took him to vet on first day [ in case of fitting] of this but his prancing about did not seem to be neurological type, I think he maybe jumped on to a stone  and got a briuse which led to haematoma, which took a time to appear and then to disappear. Vet checked out vital signs on first visit, ty


----------



## Clodagh (25 June 2014)

Glad he is OK. They do like to scare you.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 June 2014)

Totally out of character they have both been very healthy, of course they are fed the barefoot diet for carnivores


----------



## Clodagh (25 June 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			Totally out of character they have both been very healthy, of course they are fed the barefoot diet for carnivores 

Click to expand...

SNORT!


----------



## SusieT (26 June 2014)

Right.. Excellent. And your sister in law who is an expert has some evidence of the immunity? Or  you've decided to regularly check his immunity levels with blood tests?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 July 2014)

SusieT said:



			Right.. Excellent. And your sister in law who is an expert has some evidence of the immunity? Or  you've decided to regularly check his immunity levels with blood tests?
		
Click to expand...

I don't  know about scientific evidence, she has been working with them for 40 years, her homecats are all over 10. She is not doing it for economy.  Do you have evidence that they need to be immunised annually for life? 
I am sure vets conveniently "forget" scientific evidence if it means they can increase their profits.
eg worming horses 5 times per annum [thus leading to resistant worm burdens]
eg using antibiotics when it is known that it is not effective and can lead to bacterial resistance
eg advising me to buy cat toothpaste when a good diet would improve the gums more effectively
eg selling fancy dog shampoos when the diet is causing skin irritation, thus ensuring further visits to consulting rooms.
eg insisting on annual horse flu jab when the manufacturer info is immunity for 15 months
and worse of all, making sure that pets are insured before embarking on complex procedures when the outcome is likely to be fatal, thus prolonging suffering for pat and owner.


----------

